# Sandy Hook



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Has anyone else seen the video on youtube regarding Sandy Hook. I'm not saying it is a hoax. But it sure does raise some interesting questions. Before you flame me, check it and let us know what you think.

punch


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

poses a ton of doubt


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

The "media" was a joke and got almost everything wrong, arrogant people with an agenda, chasing rumors and producing hype and hysteria whenever possible. I have heard several theories, it was all planned by the CIA, or more likely DHS as an second try because fast n furious failed so miserably. It doesnt really matter. A nut job went into a "gun free" zone and killed innocent children, so the gun must be the culprit. Got to punish responsible gun owners because some guns might shoot lots of bullets. Pure stupidity. Shows how low the intellect of the masses has become, lack of any type of critical thinking. The left of this contry have wanted to eliminate guns from society, except for their own protection of course, for decades. This is just another attempt destined to fail. The current administration has the momentum, but it will shift back, its a long, long game.
Never give up hope - sanity always prevails....(God, I hope so...)


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

wacked


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I did not watch the the video. I did watch live on TV the events immediately surounding the law enforcement call out to the school. Cops did report a second shooter fleeing into the woods and they did give chase.
Cops also reported "a long gun" found in the suspects vehicle, and that the suspect used two handguns to do the killing.
All this was reported as the scene was unfolding, and then hushed up immediately after.
I put nothing past the shadow one world government people (international bankers most likely) who actually control the political process in America, and by extension, control Obama.
I am by no means the only one who thinks like this.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I am fairly certain with the way the 'parents' have been acting, dated photos of a dead girl alive and well on Obama's lap, and dozens of actors claiming to be involved that this is indeed a CIA or DHS black op, likely CIA. MOst of what you saw on the news was actors, identified through the screen actor's guild.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm totally confused, which may b exactly what was intended. I saw the live coverage n watched the video. Now I may b a little slow but even if these were actors, n even if this little girl never died (which to me is beyond a sick senerio) what about the kids n teacher n office workers that supposedly died n had funerals? Was this all a black op? Can anyone get proof? God, if that b the case all involved should b imprisoned for life, no parole. I do not put this past this administration n this pres. Since he will.do whatever is NEC. To get what he wants. 
But anyone who can give me insight on.these questions I'd appreciate it.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Ive looked at it extensively and its so full of spin and diversion its hard to gleam what the truth is besides a run on gun banning.

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83021131/


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I didn't believe the hoax until people talked about the car the alleged shooter drove to the scene in. It doesn't belong to his mother. It's another random person who the media has not talked about at all.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

my opinion is that this shooting certainly occured. But I feel that the powers that be have a rapid response team in place to spin the facts to further his quest to abolish the 2nd amendment. How a father can laugh and carry on then ask, "Are we ready? then drop his head go into character then boo-hoo about a dead child is really beyond me. Actor, make that really bad actors seem to be employed here. Goverment and liberal law enforcement certainly want to see fewer guns on the street and the media are puppets of the current regime are all on board as well.
Certainly something would happen, be it a liquor store hold up, shooting in a theatre or bank robbery. So the teams that are in place are positioned or they are mobile enough to react, get on scene and arrange the loose facts to point at the little black rifle. Sadly the second amendment was created to prevent goverment from denying its citizens the right to bear arms. Lets all be responsible and vigilant. God Bless America.

punch


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

I have not read all the comments yet nor watched the video I am about to do so, But i too as rice pad said watched it unfold and the AR was in dudes truck and he used a sig sauer and a Glock for everything (My thoughts since than have been) Did he really run out to the car put the AR in the trunk and than run back inside to eatr a bulet?? Uhm NO!!

Also the guy in the woods wearing camo, so many things from when it was first reported are COMPLETELY different and personally I dont see why it is SO hard for people to think it be possible? My friend had this deal he showed me about 2 of the parents were crisis actors from florida and "O no no no its to much there is no way this isnt real blah blah blah"

I simply said go look up the "Names" of all the kids dead there and its funny that these people had the last name of "Phelps"(Crisis actors) and not 1 of the kids dead are named phelps?? WTF??. . . 


I have a lot more to add on this and will read all the comments but right now I am going to watch the video and see what this is about. . . Either way its a f*%&#d up sad deal


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

crazy stuff


----------



## 5Runner (Jan 1, 2013)

The smiling Mr. Parker is the most sketching thing. I think I was more emotional that day than he just trying to explain it to my elementary age kids on the other side of the country. Way freaky the way he "changes character". Really hard for me, as I am NOT a conspiracy theorist.

Here is snopes.com trying to explain some of it.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/newtown.asp


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

The Mr Parker news brief left a mark on myself as well. Its hard to believe. I mean you can watch him get into character as if he was playing a role. Id hate to say anything bad because its such a tragedy but then you get news that his daughter was not really dead and she was seen with Pres O and was let into a photo op by mistake.

Emile Parker age 6 is in the black dress in this photo op after she was supposedly dead.














apparently the other children changed clothes and came out for the photo op and somehow Emilie was not suppose to go out for the photo op so she did not change clothes thats why she is wearing the same dres in both photos. Now that stretched my mind in a bad way.

Undated photo of Emilie Parker


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Leon said:


> I am fairly certain with the way the 'parents' have been acting, dated photos of a dead girl alive and well on Obama's lap, and dozens of actors claiming to be involved that this is indeed a CIA or DHS black op, likely CIA. MOst of what you saw on the news was actors, identified through the screen actor's guild.


I'd be very interested in that info/never mind/posted before reading fully


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Its right above your post Aqua...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

5Runner said:


> The smiling Mr. Parker is the most sketching thing. I think I was more emotional that day than he just trying to explain it to my elementary age kids on the other side of the country. Way freaky the way he "changes character". Really hard for me, as I am NOT a conspiracy theorist.
> 
> Here is snopes.com trying to explain some of it.
> 
> snopes.com: Sandy Hook Hoax Video


The explanation casts further doubts.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Its right above your post Aqua...


Hence the nevermind disclaimer


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I wouldn't trust snopes as far as I could throw both of them.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Ill be happy to trade real evidence with you StarPD45.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah Snopes is horrible and im not sure on what but they were just busted for something . . . But I am definitely interested i others thoughts and research you all may have found on this!

I would LOVE to know what ever turned about with the other guys found on scene! Or how is it that a school with 600 kids plus full staff that NOT ONE person was injured? Only the ones that dies but NOT ONE injured?? And no eye witnesses either?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Let me see if I can help you with the guy that was found in the woods.....The story goes he was arrested and placed in the FRONT of the police car. No information to his identity has ever been released as it was deemed not pertinent to the case. He was explained to have been an off duty LEO or some such from a neighboring county.

There is 2 videos regarding the man in the woods from the woods in this link. One is the only known video of the police chasing him in the woods and at 50 seconds+ the man is shown on the ground handcuffed.

The second video in the article is from an eyewitness describing him as being in the front of the police car.

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2012/12/20/sandy-hook-massacre-official-story-spins-out-of-control/

Now all that aside what is a camouflaged man doing behind a grammar school in any capacity. Ill juts leave that one there.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> Or how is it that a school with 600 kids plus full staff that NOT ONE person was injured? Only the ones that dies but NOT ONE injured?? And no eye witnesses either?


Nothing has ever been mentioned about this but in 911 tapes there is mentioning of multiple shooters but none were ever produced and Im certain the scene was chaotic at minimum so I would chalk that up to pure rumor/speculation. The report of multiple shooters begins at 3:38

911 Sandy Hook call shows early confusion - NewsTimes



> "I have reports of two shooters running past the building, past the gym, which would be rear," a dispatcher said on the tape, before trailing off. Shortly afterward, the operator told a State Police trooper who was racing to the scene from the nearby Troop A barracks in Southbury to "make sure you have your vest on."
> 
> Read more: http://www.newstimes.com/policerepo...ows-early-confusion-4127274.php#ixzz2IVTSEPQw


What appears to be missing is the 911 call from inside the school. In other words the original 911 call as well as any eyewitness coming forward to say they saw the shooter using an AR-15


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Exactly. . . plus I watched this live on several stations just kept flipping back and forth and it was always. He used the Glock and Sig handguns and that the AR was found in the trunk?

So he ran out and put it in the trunk than ran back inside to pop himself? 

Its all troubling and when I think to myself how it could "Possibly" be a "False Flag Attack" makes sense . . . Out of ALL the mass shootings it does not get more horrific than an elementary nothing compares to that besides a day care god forbid that ever happens!!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Ive seen the video of the LEO's pulling a gun from the trunk of a car (at night). I will admit it appears to be a shotgun not a AR-15. But then Ill digress further and say the only real mention of an AR-15 being is a stuttering local coroner saying ALL wounds were caused by a longun.

It makes no sense and most of it is smoke and mirrors. I mean regardless of what gun was used kids died unless you want to get into the part of the CT that says Emilie Parker was captured by mistake in a photo op with O'himself . Her Dad was the one that gave the riveting speech following the shooting where he is laughing the gets into character before tearing up and going on camera. He apparently did not realize the cameras were live the whole time.

So yeah theres even starnger stuff out there.

Then theres a big Batman CT related to Sandy Hook....and another family was supposedly members of the actors guild and were present for the Sandra Gifford shooting. Theres just so much CT it wont die for years but I feel at the end of the day we need to let it go and focus on what there trying to use this event for and thats to rob us of very very many of our basic freedoms.


----------



## zcrumpler (Jan 21, 2013)

another thing for you guys to think about as I have watched this video a couple of times this week and a few others pertaining to this issue...how does a 20 year old with a mental issue walk into a school and shoot each victim 3-11 times perfectly? I mean he would be lucky to shot each kid once with them running around crazy and what not? I know we will never know the truth about this but it is nuts that so many people just turn a blind eye to reality


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

I came across this a minute ago thought I would share with you guys

Sandy Hook Shooter Adam Lanza Died One Day Before School Massacre? | Alternative


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

I saw or read that his brother had his ID in his possession but had not seen him in years...interesting hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Why isnt the mainstrean media concerned? Is it because they are part of it? I would sure like to see an objective report but the 
last reporter I trusted was Walter Concrite(mispelled sorry) the rest are all trying to be celebrities first then read a teleprompter.
Since the media is owned by Disney, special interest and the like.

punch


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I believe it is the liberals and democrats not letting a tragedy go to waste and used it to it's full potential. They should rot in hell for exploiting murdered children.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The gun in the trunk was a Saiga 12 shotgun. With the 10 round mag it can look like an AR. With the 30 rd mag it looked like it really is.. An ak style shotgun.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Just sitting here talking with a friend and I fumbled my words . . . But is it at all weird to any one else that we just had "Hurricane Sandy" and than the "Sandy Hook" Shooting?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah theres actually a part of the storm that got coined Sandy's Hook while it was occuring. And there was a Bay called Sandy Hook that was eroded. Unforunately the name is too common to call it "evidence"


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Changing their story even more now that average people have caught them in so many lies!!

Correct me if I am wrong but didnt his mom only have 2 handguns registered to her the Sig and the Glock? They say he was turned down for the backround check for another rifle but yet he was able to aquire another 2 pistols as well?? This is all a bunch of HORSESHIT to me and sad as hell all around!! The only way it wouldnt be sad is if not one kid died and it was just a big lie completely! I think most of it is lies all around but I do fear children still died!

Investigation is 'very complex' - Video on TODAY.com


----------

